# Financial app



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
i am looking for a financial app that has a pc counterpart. basically i want an app that will update my pc and my pc to update my android. i currently use anmoney but it has no pc counter part. quicken is great for the pc but has no android counter part.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

won't mint do something like that? When you say financial - what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## cswroe (Jun 26, 2011)

I have been using clearcheckbook.com for years for both personal and business. Has worked out very well.


----------

